# GPU-Z vs GTX 675MX



## Fierce Guppy (Dec 11, 2012)

The GTX 675MX is the mobile video card in my MSI GT60 0ND laptop.  When I run GPU-Z an error message pops up saying "An unrecoverable error has occurred @ 6923B5A4 in GPU-Z. Do you want to submit the crash information to the developer?"

Is this what happens when GPU-Z does not recognize a card?  I noticed the GTX 675MX is not yet listed in the V-BIOS database...

Tony.

OS: Win8 64-bit
GPU-Z :0.6.6


----------



## Huddo93 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry for a slightly unrelated question. I am yet to find any good gaming benchmarks for the GTX675MX. Have you had any experience with gaming with it yet? If so what games and what kinda FPS? 

I'm looking to buy a laptop with a GTX675MX and im just not sure if im going to be happy with the FPS @ 1080p.

Sorry again for the slightly unrelated question.


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Dec 11, 2012)

It's brand new and I've so far only tested it on BF3 and Borderlands.  I can't get Fallout 3 to run. You can max out all the settings for Borderlands at 1920x1200.  It'll run smooth.  Campaign mode in BF3 is surprisingly smooth using ultra settings at 1920x1200.  As for multiplayer, I've played Operation Firestorm on Ultra@1920x1200 @30-40FPS.  It's very jittery when panning.  I'll try some of the Aftermath maps tomorrow, after work.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fierce Guppy said:


> The GTX 675MX is the mobile video card in my MSI GT60 0ND laptop.  When I run GPU-Z an error message pops up saying "An unrecoverable error has occurred @ 6923B5A4 in GPU-Z. Do you want to submit the crash information to the developer?"
> 
> *Is this what happens when GPU-Z does not recognize a card?*  I noticed the GTX 675MX is not yet listed in the V-BIOS database...
> 
> ...



More than likely. W1zzard will probably add it to the list of supported cards for the next GPU-Z exe.


----------



## Huddo93 (Dec 11, 2012)

Fierce Guppy said:


> It's brand new and I've so far only tested it on BF3 and Borderlands.  I can't get Fallout 3 to run. You can max out all the settings for Borderlands at 1920x1200.  It'll run smooth.  Campaign mode in BF3 is surprisingly smooth using ultra settings at 1920x1200.  As for multiplayer, I've played Operation Firestorm on Ultra@1920x1200 @30-40FPS.  It's very jittery when panning.  I'll try some of the Aftermath maps tomorrow, after work.



Yeah, would be much appreciated


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Dec 12, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> Yeah, would be much appreciated



I played all the Aftermath maps at 1920x1200 on 64/64 servers.  Left/right/up/down movement is jittery as hell on Ultra (26-40FPS).  1920x1080 using the medium detail setting is way better at 50-64fps and is very playable although still fairly jittery when panning.   1680x1050 on medium detail seems to be the sweet spot at 56-75fps for this card.  The scenery still looks amazing. I haven't tried any customizations yet, but I hope this gives you some idea of the card's capabilities. That was all done with the AC adapter plugged in.  Take it out and you halve the FPS.  At least that's what it looks like.  

Not too shabby for the price of a low end gaming laptop.


----------



## Huddo93 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fierce Guppy said:


> I played all the Aftermath maps at 1920x1200 on 64/64 servers.  Left/right/up/down movement is jittery as hell on Ultra (26-40FPS).  1920x1080 using the medium detail setting is way better at 50-64fps and is very playable although still fairly jittery when panning.   1680x1050 on medium detail seems to be the sweet spot at 56-75fps for this card.  The scenery still looks amazing. I haven't tried any customizations yet, but I hope this gives you some idea of the card's capabilities. That was all done with the AC adapter plugged in.  Take it out and you halve the FPS.  At least that's what is looks like.
> 
> Not too shabby for the price of a low end gaming laptop.



Yeah, thanks heaps!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 18, 2013)

This issue will be fixed in next release


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 18, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> This issue will be fixed in next release



Not quite living up to 'Evil Tyrant'.  I am disappointed.


----------



## thunderray (Jan 22, 2013)

Fierce Guppy said:


> The GTX 675MX is the mobile video card in my MSI GT60 0ND laptop.  When I run GPU-Z an error message pops up saying "An unrecoverable error has occurred @ 6923B5A4 in GPU-Z. Do you want to submit the crash information to the developer?"
> 
> Is this what happens when GPU-Z does not recognize a card?  I noticed the GTX 675MX is not yet listed in the V-BIOS database...
> 
> ...



hey man，I tried the version 0.6.7,and the program ran without error，but what made me feel so disappoint is when i checked the asic quality，the program told me this：ASIC quality reading not supported on this card。
so when the next release gonna come 。


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2013)

thunderray said:


> hey man，I tried the version 0.6.7,and the program ran without error，but what made me feel so disappoint is when i checked the asic quality，the program told me this：ASIC quality reading not supported on this card。
> so when the next release gonna come 。



do you have a second graphics device in your system?


----------



## thunderray (Jan 22, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> do you have a second graphics device in your system?



the HD graphics 3000, that is the reason?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2013)

probably. i've seen this happen before. always on systems that have a secondary graphics device


----------



## thunderray (Jan 23, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> probably. i've seen this happen before. always on systems that have a secondary graphics device



tks for helping.it is a graphic device inside the cpu,so seems that i have no way to take it away from my laptop.but lots of cpu have a core graphic inside,it means lots of people gonna will face the same problem?


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Jan 23, 2013)

thunderray said:


> hey man，I tried the version 0.6.7,and the program ran without error，but what made me feel so disappoint is when i checked the asic quality，the program told me this：ASIC quality reading not supported on this card。
> so when the next release gonna come 。



I got the same result with 0.6.7 on my GTX 675MX.  "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card".  Yes, the card is secondary to my integrated graphics chipset, but the fact that GPU-Z can now identify and display the card's properties makes me think the ASIC thing has little to do with the card being secondary.


----------



## thunderray (Jan 23, 2013)

Fierce Guppy said:


> I got the same result with 0.6.7 on my GTX 675MX.  "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card".  Yes, the card is secondary to my integrated graphics chipset, but the fact that GPU-Z can now identify and display the card's properties makes me think the ASIC thing has little to do with the card being secondary.



Yeah，i think so！Frankly speaking,over clocking is the reason for why i care about the ASIC.By the way ,the imformation about 675mX'S overclocking is very limited,some software like msi aftertuner could not show all the potential of 675MX, are you agree,or maybe you teach me something?


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Jan 23, 2013)

thunderray said:


> Yeah，i think so！Frankly speaking,over clocking is the reason for why i care about the ASIC.By the way ,the imformation about 675mX'S overclocking is very limited,some software like msi aftertuner could not show all the potential of 675MX, are you agree,or maybe you teach me something?



Hah! On a much cooler day I could try overclocking this card, but at the moment it is smack in the middle of Summer in New Zealand and stinking hot.


----------



## thunderray (Jan 23, 2013)

fierce guppy said:


> hah! On a much cooler day i could try overclocking this card, but at the moment it is smack in the middle of summer in new zealand and stinking hot.



yeah,hot weather is the most terrible enemy of over clocking and playing games.


----------

